# Show us Your Forge World



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

here is a pic of my very old forge world mk1 tempest better known as the scorpian now. so show us your FW stuff.









lets see what you got.k:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

MK II Cobra









Revenant Titan WIP

I will post my AC Shadow Sword and Baneblade and what I have left of my FW Banebalde and my Promethius later.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I'll need to get some pictures of the rest of my Forgeworld stuff at a later date as I only have a set of pictures of my Hellblade at the moment. I'll still post up some pics of my Hellblade though. (it's unpainted sorry, but there are some close ups of this wonderful model)










The hellblade from the front. Here you can see both of the twin-linked autocanons.










The detailed cockpit and pilots legs. 










The very nicely sculpted pilot!










The whole of the HellBlade.










The bottom of the Hellblade.










One of the Chaos Icons. It comes with two of these but they are one hell of a pain to get out. They come on a sheet of plastic which you need to cut out to get the icon. Even between the gaps of the icon are filled with plastic . Took me nearly an hour just to sort out the Icons!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

RC that is a stunning model, I like user pics because they show more then the FW website.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I have a GK dreadnought sitting around somewhere, I'll post pics when i can find it. It's a very nice sculpt imo


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks djinn! As is yours, Ever since the Scorpion MkII was released I was dying for a Cobra MkII but I've still not picked up one for myself.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Get some close ups of the GK Dread, I will probably buy one of thsoe and a couple sets of Rhino doors for my GK Army soonish. Yeah, I love my flying dildo of death .


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Without a doubt, Forgeworld have some of the most beautiful sculpts and model kits. So lets have them all in a single thread for everyone to enjoy.



































































[


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

That Hierophant is awesome man! I only have one Forgeworld piece, my Nurgle Dreaddie...


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

Here's my Thunderbolt. I have the Chaplain Dreadnought in the works at home, when it's finished I'll add that too.


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Chaos Renegade Militia Champion




























COMMANDER CULLN OF THE RED SCORPIONS


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

Alright, here's my Thunderbolt. I have a Chaplain Dreadnought still waiting to be finished so I can't post pics of it yet as I simply don't have any.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Mods, we have 2 of these FW threads, can you combine the thread started, with my thread?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I combined your thread into Chaplain Magnus' thread, since he posted first.

Next time take a look around to see if someone posted the exact same thread already ;-)


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

well heres the 2 i have, 1st is a FW GK dread, in the process of being repainted, and the second is a rhino with FW inquestior doors
(yeah i know, crap paint jobs)


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

> Chaos wants the freedom to do as they choose, Eldar want to survive, Orks want to fight, Tyranids eat, Necrons harvest and so on. Only the Imperium mass-murders it's own people so freely and unthinkingly. They praise ignorance and damn the enlightened/intellectual souls. Humanity's greatest strengths are repressed in favor of blind obedience and servitude. Individuality is a crime punishable by the death of worlds. Ruthless dictators control the populace of planets with an iron fist in the name of a dead magician who sits on a golden throne uncaring for the millions of lives ended in suffering every moment. The same corpse-god feeds on the souls of thousands of his own subjects each day to slow the coming of the inevitable oblivion that he is surely and steadily slipping into.
> 
> I may play Space Marines, but that's only because I like to play the Bad-guy


THAT is funny... 

but i really like all the FW pieces... i may have to buy some... one of these days when i have money


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Fynn can we get some bigger pics of your models. I am seriously wantiung to get these for my GK army but would rather see some user pics vs the FW pics.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

i will see what iu can do m8, will post shortly


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

any better, should open in a diferent window


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

thanks and wicked models, going to have to get some.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

glad to help, and as i said, sorry about the crap paint job........lol


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Detrol in the Uk is known to strip paint from resin and not damage them, if you can get Simple Green then you can use that as well, I just stripped a FW model myself in SG and had no issues with damage.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

yeah, detrol is good stuff, when i first got that rhino, it was badly painted, and most of the detail was lost to thick paint, so stripped it and repainted, still got some to do on it, tracks, wheels and coupla hatch, and re-attach the stormbolter to it as well, i post again once its done. as for the dread, it was done bright silver, so in the process of making it darker and re-touching all the other areas as well (and i know im not the best painter in the world..........lol)


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I would suggest stripping teh Dread and doing with several layers of watered down gun metal and alternate gun wash and blue ink for tinting. It would probably be easier then trying to darken it.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

tbh, im thinking of doing that anyway, also got a plastic drea to strip at some point too. if i get the chance later, i upload a couple of pics of the landraider and crusader im working on, to give you a rough idea of the look im trying to get (i better post in a new thread when i do that as there bog standard GW models)


----------

